# VIC: Another Mulloway from the Glenelg + video



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Went out again this arvo in the Glenelg River, same set up as in this report: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=34160

About an hour into it, 1 of the lines began to run slowly. I pushed go on the headcam and for the next five minutes battled a 78cm Mully to the side of the yak






Not quite as big as yesterday, but still a legal-in-all-states size, so I was happy.

















78cm









Another day, another mully. Very happy with myself.
(Thanks to the skiers on the landing who took this photo.)

Felt sorry for a guy fishing from the landing, who was there last night too. All he was catching was mozzy bites, and was in a state of shock when I pulled yet another decent mully out of the footwell to show him.

A good weekend.

Cheers, 
Paul.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Well done again, another great fish.

The video was interesting, great sight when they surface and lay on their side.
Was your other rod in when the fish hit or did you let the fish run until you wound it in?

Now for the double ton 100 Mulloway and one over 100 cms. 8)


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Great work Paul, that fish is nearly as big as your smile. And from what Ive heard a 78cm mullaway goes like a 200 tonne train, well done, and back to back fish, watch that bloke at the jetty doesnt let your tyres down tomorrow. Great report thanks for showing us how its done! Last Friday a few of us were having a beer talking about how good we heard the Glenelg was now we get to see it! Whats the drive time from Melbourne and other than the past 2 days what time of year would you think a kayak weekend away would do well. 
thanks


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Float said:


> Was your other rod in when the fish hit or did you let the fish run until you wound it in?


I'd just re-baited it and was about to cast it when the other line began to run. It sat in the holder with a pilchard dangling from the end whilst I played with the mully.

And Squizzy, a weekend around a full moon in the summer time would be your best bet. About a 5 hr drive from Melbourne.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

great fish, great film, brilliant. cheers Moz


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Fishing the Glenelg R the weekend of the 20th Dec.. Can't wait!!!!...Congrats on another Mully mate..


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

nice one, job well done, by the way is that 71 jewies this year or in total? ;-)

Great video , gotta love the Camera.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice one again. That POV video is a cracker. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windshear (Aug 22, 2009)

Bonzer video Paul, congrats on the jewie  Love the dried scales on the rod butts...haha
Andy


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Just thought you'd rub our noses in it huh :lol:

Excellent effort again mate and loved the vid 8)


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ahhhhh mate thtas awsom   

craig


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ripper jewie paul. don't forget to add your video into this months video comp!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Not sure wether I hate you or not but i think its just jealousy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great video Paul an well done on another Jewwie, I rate them a better catch than any kingfish.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Bloody nice fish mate! I love the present he left 4 you in the net at the end Top spot down there, we camped at Dry Creek campsite last year. Nice free camp site with dunnies! Didn't have much luck there ourselves....better luck next time hopefully. Was it a tagged fish? have read an interesting article about tagging the released fishin the river and even a reward for returning the frozenhead and gut contents to the tagging ppl.


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

OH McBigg'' you've done it again'' Great looking fish Paul and slick work on the video. Hope to get to Nelson over the Xmas break.Cheers Sliderman


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice jewie McB. Looks like a peaceful spot, there.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

Amazing capture, and even better that you got it all on video  (although makes me feel extreamly envious :twisted: )

Maybe not the best place to put my questions but all of the "Middle-aged Mulloway Mad Members" are probably gonna jump on this thread due to its title so i feel i may get more responses

Is it true that there are Mulloway in Tingalpa Creek (Brisbane QLD)? Ive been told and heard of quite a few captures there and I would love to go after one... (Would you reccomend a similar setup here in QLD for Jewies?)

Again, some awesome captures to date Mcbigg 

Dan.


----------



## saltysailor (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah cool love the vid and write up to, looks good fun, i must get to there one day. Well done


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Terrific Paul - great fish, photos and video. What time of the afternoon did you get him ?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive responses everyone.

Notshy, definitely no tag in either fish I got on the weekend. I'll have to talk to Craig in Spot-on (tackle store) down here and see what he knows about it.

Sunshiner, didn't see a boat go past in the 2hrs I was sitting there for. How's the serenity.

Solatree, This one was caught at 6:30pm.

Cheers all,
Paul.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice fish, very nice video, very nice and quiet spot, all in all, very nice Paul.

Might have to climb into squizzies boot when he comes over, wonder if he will notice the yellow adventure sticking out :lol:


----------



## Peteren (Jun 29, 2009)

Excellent fish Paul and you make it look so easy! I will be in the area the week after Xmass so I'm looking for some info on the area, can I ask inside this thread or would you prefer a PM ?

Cheers


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice one Paul.... again :shock:

Very, Very, envious..... keep up the good work!.

Cheerz,
Will


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Peteren said:


> Excellent fish Paul and you make it look so easy! I will be in the area the week after Xmass so I'm looking for some info on the area, can I ask inside this thread or would you prefer a PM ?
> Cheers


Depends what you're gonna ask I suppose. You can ask here in this thread, and if I don't want the whole world to know, I'll shoot you the response in a PM (if I want anyone knowing at all!).


----------



## Peteren (Jun 29, 2009)

mcbigg said:


> Peteren said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent fish Paul and you make it look so easy! I will be in the area the week after Xmass so I'm looking for some info on the area, can I ask inside this thread or would you prefer a PM ?
> ...


Appreciated Paul, planning to be in Nelson the Monday or Tuesday after Xmass, will have the family, van and yak on board and will be there for a few days before moving east along the coast.
Looking for a caravan park, yak launching spots along the river and the general fishing layout of the river e.g. fish to target in the river mouth, middle and upper reaches.
Also any info on things to watch out for like tidal flow, marine hazards and security of parked cars.
Anything else that comes to mind that you think would be of interests to visitors would be great.

Cheers


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

Most blokes go their whole fishing life trying to bag one of these beauties off the beach and you do it like having breakfast.

I think if I was the fish I would crap myself in your net as well.

Well done and keep the vids coming. it is great to see the technique you use with the paddle, peddles and rod. Obviously a pro.

Showbag


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

great fish paul. were bouts on the river did ya catch her


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

harrip94 said:


> great fish paul. were bouts on the river did ya catch her


Somewhere between Nelson and Dartmoor... ;-)


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Another great report & catch keep them comn McBigg lways a good read.
Cheers
Kym.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I like the fish barking at the end.
Great footage Paul. Are they getting bigger in general lately?


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Great stuff again Paul.
Love the way the wide angle lens makes the rod look like it's bent in half - awesome! 8)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy hooks McBigg! 

By the way do ya know what the Glenelg River record mulloway is? :?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Avayak - I think the last two I caught (83cm and 78cm) were bigger than the average being caught in the river by others that I've heard about. There was a boat sitting opposite and up the river a bit from where I was and I had a chat with them and they said they'd caught several 40-50cm size mullies and two keepers that were just legal in the low 60cm size group.

Matty - Yeah, gotta love the lens distortion of wide angle lenses. Still, looks good I reckon.

Poddy Mullet - I don't know what the record for the river is, but I heard of a 41lb specimen caught on bream gear off a stink boat earlier in the year. My biggest was 91cm and 16lb and that was a good tussle. Love to have a go with a 30+ pounder.


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

Well done mcbigg, bloody awsome!!
i think most people would love to catch one jewie.. mate you have that place nutted :shock: :shock:


----------



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

have noticed your rod holders,are they berkley quick set units, and how do you get them up so high? is it a berkley extension tube? moz


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

mozza said:


> have noticed your rod holders,are they berkley quick set units, and how do you get them up so high? is it a berkley extension tube? moz


Hi,
Yes they are Berkley quick sets - they are so much easier to use for the constant picking up and putting down of the rod necessary for this style of fishing with all the re-baiting you have to keep doing.
They are on Scotty extensions. They're a little loose by themselves in the extensions, so I've put a little plastic (from a bag that pilchards came in) between the connection to make the fit a little tighter.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

very impressed, nice fish, great yak setup youve got, like to see more videos

well done,
stuart


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done, good video,


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the vid and well done again !! 
Maybe you should change your tag to Mc mullaway


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

Dam nice fish

I really need to get down there,
Better start getting in some brownie points with the missus, think I lost any I had earned after the work Christmas party


----------

